# McDonald's: Worst Company For Delivery?



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

Man, I don't know what your experiences have been with doing UberEats or Door Dash or GrubHub or whatever your particular delivery system is, but for me... hands down, McDonald's is the absolute worst restaurant to pick up from!

How is it that a hole-in-the-wall mom-and-pop restaurant can have my order ready and set up for delivery as soon as I walk in the door, but McDonald's can't even be bothered to start the order until I get there? Every single other place I go, including fast-food places, my wait is either minimal or nonexistent. I get it: their employees hate their lives, the fast-food industry sucks to work at, and they're poorly trained and made up primarily of entitled high school and college kids. But this isn't about the employees, so much as it is about their complete lack of organization! McDonald's used to be the standard for speed in the restaurant industry... they practically INVENTED the concept of fast food! But they can't have a delivery order ready even though it took me 10 minutes to get there... and in fact, they haven't even started it yet??? That's ridiculous.

And why the hell do I need to stand in line before I can tell them I'm there to pick up an order? I'm not a customer, I'm your delivery guy, people! I may not work directly for McDonald's, but I'm damn sure working for your business! Is there some reason they don't have a delivery hub or at least a specific place to go where I can wave at someone so I can pick up this order, without having to wait in line for five additional minutes before I have to wait even longer for the order to be completed? I'm not asking for a dedicated person to help me... just a place to stand where the employees know, "Oh, the delivery guy is here, let's grab his order." Is that really so hard?

And don't even get me started on their drive through... that's a joke. I've attempted to pick up a delivery order through their drive through three times, and I'll never do it again. And it's for the same reasons as above: they haven't started the order yet! And what's worse: I'm always directed off the line because the drive through person doesn't know what to do with a delivery order, so I end up not only waiting in the drive up line, I have to wait again in the parking lot for someone to bring the order out. It's actually faster to park and go inside, and I'm not wasting gas in the meantime!

And for God's sake... again, I realize it's a lousy job, but the only down-vote I've ever gotten from a restaurant was from a McDonald's employee who got pissy because I politely asked how much longer the wait would be... since it had already been over ten minutes, and there was only one other person in the restaurant at the time. But apparently, this special snowflake couldn't handle a polite request, got her manager involved (where I again politely requested an update on the order), was told they were very busy (seriously? two cars in the drive through and two people in the restaurant is too busy for you?) and that I would have to be patient. And then I was down-voted for a "poor attitude", which is laughable to anyone who knows me.

The final straw for me was the last time I picked up a McDonald's delivery. The delivery itself was about typical for McDonald's (in other words: stupidly slow, poorly executed, and full of borderline rude employees), but there was one guy working there who handled my delivery order that was at least trying to do things right. He saw me holding my phone, guessed I was UberEats, and got the order started... so at least I wasn't told to get in line and wait my turn. But afterwards, while I was waiting on the order, the guy comes over to me and says, "I'm surprised you're here. Most of the deliveries we get on our order screen are cancelled by the drivers and never get picked up."

That's when it hit me: the reason they don't bother making the order is because I'm the only idiot still doing deliveries for McDonald's. Everyone else had already wised up and stopped bothering.

I don't do deliveries often as it is, simply because most of the time it's not worth the effort vs. reward, but I've gotten to the point where if I have a delivery pop up and it's McDonald's... delivery cancelled. I may as well join the crowd, because it damn sure isn't worth it. Every other restaurant... they appreciate their drivers and honestly try to give a damn. But McDonald's? Nope. Not anymore.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

TL;DR


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

To add insult to the injury, you have a lower chance of getting tipped by someone who orders a McDonald's delivery.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Shit food


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> TL;DR


Oh, sorry.

TL;DR - McDonald's sucks ass.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I don’t mind McDs orders on DD. You can use the drive through and the pay is usually $9+.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Squeaking Lion said:


> Man, I don't know what your experiences have been with doing UberEats or Door Dash or GrubHub or whatever your particular delivery system is, but for me... hands down, McDonald's is the absolute worst restaurant to pick up from!
> 
> How is it that a hole-in-the-wall mom-and-pop restaurant can have my order ready and set up for delivery as soon as I walk in the door, but McDonald's can't even be bothered to start the order until I get there? Every single other place I go, including fast-food places, my wait is either minimal or nonexistent. I get it: their employees hate their lives, the fast-food industry sucks to work at, and they're poorly trained and made up primarily of entitled high school and college kids. But this isn't about the employees, so much as it is about their complete lack of organization! McDonald's used to be the standard for speed in the restaurant industry... they practically INVENTED the concept of fast food! But they can't have a delivery order ready even though it took me 10 minutes to get there... and in fact, they haven't even started it yet??? That's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I never wait in line; I just walk right though the crowd to the counter and announce I'm picking up for EATS. They attend to me usually right away.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Squeaking Lion said:


> How is it that a hole-in-the-wall mom-and-pop restaurant can have my order ready and set up for delivery as soon as I walk in the door, but McDonald's can't even be bothered to start the order until I get there? Every single other place I go, including fast-food places, my wait is either minimal or nonexistent.


Indeed, most McDonald's switched long ago to policy of not starting the order until they know driver is there. However, on Postmates, a lot of fast food places if you pick up there require placing the order, paying for it. So same difference. The only reason to pick up at McDonald;s on UberEats is if you are trying to hit a Quest. Generally a shortie.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't pick up low-end fast food is my rule of thumb. Higher end like Pei Wei or Chipotle is better but still iffy. I did pick up a 120 buck order from Terriaki Madness and got a 25 dollar tip. So ya never know.


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

Daniel Harbin said:


> Don't pick up low-end fast food is my rule of thumb. Higher end like Pei Wei or Chipotle is better but still iffy. I did pick up a 120 buck order from Terriaki Madness and got a 25 dollar tip. So ya never know.


I've never had many problems with Burger King or Subway or Carl's Jr... fast food in general can be problematic at times if the restaurant is busy, but for the most part, the other fast food places have their ducks in a row. It's just McDonald's that's a royal pain in the backside.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

My experience has been varied. There are one or two McDs that I cancel as soon as I see it's them. Poorly run, never have the order even in their system when I arrive, etc. It was slow last night and I actually went against my better judgment and excepted a request because I was one block away. The employee had no idea what UE was, I'm not kidding. I had to wait 5 minutes unti the chicken-with-her-head-cut-off manager came over to help her even get the order into the system. They don't seem to understand I'm not willing to waste 15 minutes of my 1.8 boost lunch hour to wait for them to get their shit together.

OTOH, there are a couple that run like clock work. Generally have the order almost ready when I get there and always offer me a soda while I wait. The biggest trouble with one of them is that it's 1.5 miles away from a college campus so, unless it's 1.5+ boost, I won't even drive. After 10:00pm when it's 1.5 boost plus $5/trip quest, now you're talking.


----------

